# ma però



## lidia1201

Antis said:


> Spesso i bambini dicono "ma però".
> In italiano è scorretto raddoppiare la preposizione che introduce un'avversativa. Antis



Non lo sapevo. C'è anche nella poesia Rio Bo di Aldo Palazzeschi:
"...Microscopico paese, è vero,
paese da nulla, ma però,
c'è sempre da sopra una stella..."


----------



## Antis

lidia1201 said:


> Non lo sapevo. C'è anche nella poesia Rio Bo di Aldo Palazzeschi:
> "...Microscopico paese, è vero,
> paese da nulla, ma però,
> c'è sempre da sopra una stella..."




Temo sia una licenza poetica, infatti.
Tra l'altro essendo un errore tipico dei bambini,
nella poesia secondo me si usa proprio per
evocare un linguaggio familiare e infantile.

A me secca un po' che "ma però" sia scorretto,
infatti mi piace molto e secondo me il raddoppio
rafforza il significato.


----------



## lidia1201

Antis said:


> A me secca un po' che "ma però" sia scorretto,
> infatti mi piace molto e secondo me il raddoppio
> rafforza il significato.



Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## sabrinita85

A me, sinceramente, _fa male_ l'orecchio quando sento "ma però"... si sente che è forzato e non è fluido.
E' la stessa cosa di "ma bensì".


----------



## moodywop

Antis said:


> A me secca un po' che "ma però" sia scorretto,
> infatti mi piace molto e secondo me il raddoppio
> rafforza il significato.


 


			
				lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con te


 
Antis e Lidia

In questo caso vi farà molto piacere sapere che la Crusca concorda: link

*Per chiarezza si può subito anticipare che l’incontro delle due congiunzioni ma però (e di ma bensì) non è da condannare, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto da una certa tradizione grammaticale e spesso dall’educazione scolastica.*

esempi illustri dal Tasso (_La Gerusalemme Liberata_: “sì che ne pesta al tolosan la faccia, | ma però nulla sbigottisce”) all’Alfieri (_Del principe e delle lettere_: “egli può giustamente riputarsi qualche cosa più; ma però ancora minore dello scrittore ch’egli ha fra le mani”) al Manzoni (_I promessi sposi_: “Non era un conto che richiedesse una grande aritmetica; ma però c’era abbondantemente da fare una mangiatina”). 


Ma perché tanti nostri insegnanti (leggi: i miei colleghi) sono così ottusi e ignoranti? Leggono solo l'italiano bizantino, da azzeccagarbugli delle circolari ministeriali?


----------



## Antis

Sabrinita...
per una volta che l'Accademia della Crusca dimostra
un po' di apertura mentale... 
(è quella ben nota istituzione a cui non stava bene neanche Dante...)

Qundi grazie della notizia sul "ma però" moodywop!


----------



## claudine2006

Sarà l'abitudine, ma quando sento qualcuno dire "ma però" mi vengono i brividi. Non vedo la necessità di dover rafforzare tanto il concetto al punto da dover usare allo stesso tempo il ma ed il però.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Posso accettare *ma però * usato dai minori di 10 anni, usato da un anziano che per sua sfortuna abbandonò la scuola dopo la terza elementare, usato dai calciatori e delle loro bellissime ed intelligentissime fidanzate/vallette (irrecuperabili..) e da un poeta che utilizza tale espressione con consapevolezza.
Tutti gli altri fanno una pessima figura..


----------



## MAVERIK

Da noi è comunemente usato !


----------



## claudine2006

MAVERIK said:


> Da noi è comunemente usato !


In molti dialetti, a quanto ne so, si usa. Comunque, come ha scritto Paul, è uno degli errori più frequenti tra i bambini e la gente che, per circostanze varie, non ha potuto completare la scuola dell'obbligo.


----------



## Lu_international

Sinceramente, è da anni che non vado in italia però conosco a varie persone che usano propio "ma però" ed è orribile! ogni volta che lo sento mi viene voglia di urlarle, sopratutto un amico mio di 15 anni...ma scusa, cos'insegnano adesso a scuola? va bene che si usi in certi dialetti, e magari fra qualche anno sarà una frase molto ripetuta ma per ora non è per niente carina.


----------



## Broca's Area

Ma però a me non mi sembra che _ma però_ sia un errore, anzi a me non mi suona neanche tanto male. Forse a qualcuno gli sembrerà un'espressione in sé stessa illogica.

Per il resto rimando all'ottimo intervento di moodywop, che condivido pienamente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MAVERIK said:


> Da noi è comunemente usato !



I Bresciani (e quindi anche il sottoscritto quando si esprime in parole sciolte) dicono spesso *siediti in parte a me* invece del corretto *siediti di fianco a me*: non  per questo io non lo ritengo un errore..

P.S. Non saremo mai tutti d'accordo su questo argomento così come sulla questione indicativo-congiuntivo: io non sono così intransigente e arrogante dal guidicare male chi dice _ma però_.
Diciamolo pure, con parsimonia, essendo però consapevoli che non è il massimo dello stile.(probabilmente dopo la quinta pinta di Guinness lo dico spesso anche io  )


----------



## claudine2006

Broca's Area said:


> Ma però a me non mi sembra che _ma però_ sia un errore, anzi a me non mi suona neanche tanto male. Forse a qualcuno gli sembrerà un'espressione in sé stessa illogica.
> 
> Per il resto rimando all'ottimo intervento di moodywop, che condivido pienamente.


Divertente la tua frase, se non ti dispiace la scrivo in forma corretta per coloro che studiano italiano. 
A me non sembra che _ma però_ sia un errore, anzi a me non suona neanche tanto male. Forse a qualcuno sembrerà un'espressione in se stessa/di per sè illogica.


----------



## nestore

claudine2006 said:


> Divertente la tua frase, se non ti dispiace la scrivo in forma corretta per coloro che studiano italiano.
> A me non sembra che _ma però_ sia un errore, anzi a me non suona neanche tanto male. Forse a qualcuno sembrerà un'espressione in sé stessa/di per sé illogica.




Vi prego di fare attenzione agli accenti. Quei pochi che abbiamo scriviamoli bene. Gravi o acuti.    


Nestore


----------



## Zorinik

Non so se te ne sei accorto ma questo è un topic di due anni fa


----------



## nestore

Zorinik said:


> Non so se te ne sei accorto ma questo è un topic di due anni fa


 
Non so se te ne sei accorto, ma gli accenti in italiano esistono ancora (anche dopo quel burrascoso settembre 2006)! 
Ed è bene farvi sempre attenzione (a quei pochi che abbiamo), sennò poi gli stranieri copiano gli errori, e noi passiamo per cattivi maestri. 
Ho aggiornato il thread per una mia spasmodica necessità, o per deformazione professionale.  E a qualcosa magari servirà! 


Nestore


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nestore said:


> Ed è bene farvi sempre attenzione (a quei pochi che abbiamo), sennò poi gli stranieri copiano gli errori, e noi passiamo per cattivi maestri.



Questo è uno dei motivi principali per cui insistiamo molto sull'uso corretto di maiuscole e punteggiatura.


----------



## neutrino2

Però non correggiamo quello che non è da correggere...

Per quel che ne so io "se stesso" si può scrivere sia con l'accento che senza. Anzi, a scuola mi hanno insegnato a scrivere *sé *e *se stesso*, solo più tardi ho imparato che si può scrivere anche *sé stesso*.


----------



## sabrinita85

neutrino2 said:


> Però non correggiamo quello che non è da correggere...
> 
> Per quel che ne so io "se stesso" si può scrivere sia con l'accento che senza. Anzi, a scuola mi hanno insegnato a scrivere *sé *e *se stesso*, solo più tardi ho imparato che si può scrivere anche *sé stesso*.



Esattamente... stavo facendo il tuo stesso appunto!


----------



## nestore

Salve! 
Hai fatto bene, Neutrino, a replicare, e tu, Sabrinita, a sottoscrivere...potrò così profondermi in appelli e difese. E difatti quella è una battaglia tutta mia! Sarà che masticandola la Crusca spesso mi piace, ma io sono (e molti grammatici, fortunatamente, con me) assolutamente contrario al "se stesso" senza accento. Mi fa male agli occhi, mi fa rabbia. Non vedo perché "sé" pronome vada accentato (per differenziarlo dal "se" congiunzione, quindi a ragione) e poi però, assurdamente, debba perdere l'accento quando accompagnato da "stesso, medesimo" (motivazione addotta: non cè più ambiguità!). Eccezione inutile e immotivata. Il problema è che quello schifoso "se stesso", ahimè, lo si trova davvero ovunque (perfino nei testi di grandi letterati). Vi invito per questo a sensibilizzarvi e seguire la mia nobile causa, scrivendo sempre "sé stesso" (nessuno ve lo rimprovererà mai!). Guardate com'è carino, con quel suo pennacchio, fiero e giulivo!!!! 
Chi firma la petizione "SSS" (Salva Sé Stesso)?


Nestore


----------



## sabrinita85

nestore said:


> "se stesso", ahimè, lo si trova davvero ovunque (perfino nei testi di grandi letterati)


Beh... un motivo ci sarà, no?


----------



## nestore

No, non c'è motivo! E se c'è, è illogico!!!!!! 



Nestore


----------



## bubu7

Ciao a tutti. 

Della doppia grafia _sé/se stesso_ si è già parlato qui e qui (dove v'inviterei a continuare la discussione su questo tema).

Comunque, nessuna delle due grafie si può considerare errata e non dovremmo quindi correggere chi usa una grafia diversa da quella che preferiamo.


----------

